# le creuset or lodge enamel Dutch Oven



## rednix1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello I am in the market for a Dutch oven. I am leaning between two brands le creuset or lodge enameled. From my understanding they are both enameled but the lodge is a 1/3 of the price. My wife is convinced that seasoning is disgusting b/c it is like cooking with old food. Is creuset easy to clean as a lodge enameled without seasoning? 

Cheers!
Daniel


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_*LODGE.*_

Fantastic: 

Fantastic and pretty:


----------



## hoser (Apr 6, 2009)

I use the Lodge enameled D.O. myself, and love it. Cleanup is a breeze ...it is also recommended by Cooks Illustrated. $49 compared to $249 for the Le Cruset


----------



## sweetie pie (Feb 18, 2011)

I have both the enameled Lodge 6 qt. and LC 7.5 qt. dutch oven. I use the Lodge more often because I am fearful to scuff the Le Creuset. IMO, I see no difference in the way they cook.


----------



## highlander01 (Apr 30, 2010)

I have an enameled Lodge dutch oven and it works great ... granted the Le Creuset is much prettier but I think I would rather scuff up a lodge (much cheaper and by all accounts the same)


----------



## sweetie pie (Feb 18, 2011)

Exactly!


----------

